# My new babies



## bcostello (Jul 12, 2008)

Max and Marmalady (Marmie)
3 months old


----------



## Elena (Jul 12, 2008)

Double trouble! They are adorable


----------



## ohio-guy (Jul 12, 2008)

They look like twins!


----------



## fbrem (Jul 12, 2008)

Love cats, cute kittens, pairs are nice, usually makes them ambush eachother rather than everything else that moves


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 12, 2008)

Too cute! They _are_ adorable. 

Joanne


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 12, 2008)

so sweet!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2008)

Cute kitties!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 13, 2008)

Lovely little cats...


----------



## cdub (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow. So cute.


----------



## swamprad (Jul 13, 2008)

They look exactly like my Max!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 15, 2008)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE kittens! So sweet!


----------



## Heather (Jul 15, 2008)

fbrem said:


> Love cats, cute kittens, pairs are nice, usually makes them ambush eachother rather than everything else that moves



No kidding! My biggest regret when I got mine was that I only got one. 
Gingers are soooo sweet too!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2008)

Was Heather the Mom!? :evil:


----------



## Heather (Jul 16, 2008)

Eric, you're getting a little nutty again...


----------

